# help with my new untame cockatiel



## daveb887 (May 5, 2013)

hi, we have just got a cockatiel who is about 9-10 months old, we have named him colin. he now doesn't squark all the time like he did when I first brought him home, but he is very unfriendly, I can put my hand in his cage to change water ect but not near him, he will hiss and bite and has drew blood on my gf, and a friend (who is experienced with birds while she was clipping his claws) if I put my hand near him outside the cage he will lunge and bite the bars. I am very patient and will do whatever it takes. I have opened his cage and after half hour he came out had a little fly but refused to go back in, he did eventually, but this was when he made his first bite. I allways talk to him and sit alone and after a while he will stop lunging at me until I get to close then I leave him alone. im looking for advise and help with this as hes a lovely bird and we have young children so want him to be part of it. thanks for your time.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, when he is in his cage try holding millet in your hand so he will get used to you.
My tiels refuse to go in their cage aswell, turning the lights out helps me alot, they go straight away


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

how long have you had him? try just sitting by his cage and reading to him or talking to him it will take quite a bit of time but then try putting your hand in his cage and give him some milllet.after he can eat millet out of your hand go to sep up after he knows step up you can let him out of the cage i did this with my budgie and now he will fly to me when i call him, sit on my shoulder or arm it took him 7 months.


----------



## daveb887 (May 5, 2013)

iv only had him a week soo it is early days but thers been no change in the week of persistence so was looking for the help. I will try the things you have suggested and will keep posting updates on how were getting on. I am new to cockatiels but have had budgies before but had no need for the training as he was hand fed and used to being help and touched, he would sit on my lap and watch tv. so I hope that I can eventually have that with colin lol.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

These threads contain some helpful advice. And I also second the suggestion of just spending time sitting and quietly talking to him until he gets more used to you and his new home.

Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 

__________________


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Give him treats that he loves the most outside the cage everyday.try to get his attension on you.also trust .he will try to understand that you are not an enemy.then slowly put you hand inside the cage and try to feed him .and then make him stand on your hand.i. This way you can tame him.when he his go away do not put your hand inside at that moment.feed leaves green cilantro with hand.also do not take your hand immediately when he charge or anything,because they can get scared


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can also try to see if he will step up on a perch. Most birds are afraid of hands and not the whole hand, just the fingers. So a perch would prevent biting and would help him be able to come out of the cage. Once he's used to this, you can try working with him with millet to get him used to you. Working with him away from the cage is also a good idea just so he's not always trying to get back to it.

Another thing to realize is that tiels can be frightened of little children. They move faster than tiels are used to so make sure the kids know to move slowly around Colin and to talk softly to him. They can also offer him treats through the cage bars so he doesn't think they're scary.


----------

